# My New Tobh V2 On Fury-s Mod & Sigelei 30w



## Mario

Hope this meets your approval 
Thanks @Metal Liz 


Thanks @Chop007

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

It certainly does. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zodiac

Awesome pictures @Mario, hope you enjoy your new gear


----------



## Metal Liz

Awesome pics @Mario, hope you enjoy your juices


----------



## Paulie

very nice vape gear and juice!! Hope u have many happy vapes on them.


----------



## Chop007

Mario said:


> Hope this meets your approval
> Thanks @Metal Liz
> View attachment 8637
> 
> Thanks @Chop007
> View attachment 8638


Wow that looks beautiful. Awesome setup, well done, and stunning picture.


----------

